# FET with late ovulation . . anyone else?



## crispycreme (Nov 21, 2009)

I have just had my second failed IVF cycle but have 1 frostie left which we will hopefully transfer in Jan/Feb. I have regular cycles (28 - 30 days)but ovulate quite  late (cd 19 - 21) and was wondering if anyone else is/has been in a similar situation. Do they medicate to bring forward OV or not? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

DP is the same and on one of her DI cycles she ovulated on day 24! On our natural FET she had her LH surge on day 18 so would have ovulated on day 19-20. Th clinic were not concerned at all.


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

i have a 31 day cycle and dont ovulate til cd21 and i have just had natural fet done today good luck x


----------

